# What is your method of breeding CPD?



## FroggyKnight (Nov 27, 2014)

Neat! I don't keep CPDs currently, but I would like to try breeding some in the future. How do you sex these guys? I don't think I've read about that anywhere.

Good luck! :icon_smil

John


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

SpankyMR2 said:


> I'm looking to buy some if anyone has some for sale at a decent price


I sold 5 packages and 4/5 went sour. It was misplaced or the CPD died. I will only sell locally.

Bump:


FroggyKnight said:


> Neat! I don't keep CPDs currently, but I would like to try breeding some in the future. How do you sex these guys? I don't think I've read about that anywhere.
> 
> Good luck! :icon_smil
> 
> John


There's articles written about them. Research and you'll find some sources but the easiest way to tell is their red/orange belly. Only the males will have this and the females will be less colored. Be aware though, some males are dull in color as well but half of their fins will be colored without having an orange belly. Another way to find out is to observe them. If you put two males in a tank, they will spin around in a circle kinda like a dog chasing it's tail but instead with 2 playing the game. The females almost always give in and swims away to trigger the male to chase them. They want that chase.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

I copied this from one of my earlier post. This is what I do.

If you want to breed CPDs, it is very easy. I use a plastic container with a screw on top. Cut out the middle of the top and replace it with craft canvas. Add a rock inside the container and screw the lid with the canvas back on. After adding some java moss to place on top of the container I check it every day and remove the eggs that have fallen into the container. CPD eggs are not very sticky and unless they get tangled up in the moss they fall right through it. You can also just use moss but the adults pick out most of the eggs from the moss and under it, so you will end up with fewer eggs. I allow the eggs to hatch in small plastic cups and transfer the hatchlings to a 10 gal to grow out to 1 cm at which point they are safe to be reunited with their parents. 
Once CPDs start to breed they almost do it every day. Mine only take a break during the hottest of the summer months. By September they are at it again. 

I have had the same results with shipping. I also only sell locally.
Speaking of which I have a ton of them available right now, both adults and juveniles. Most will go to the Atlanta Spring Auction on the 19th of April but if anyone near Acworth is interested to pick some up earlier, let me know.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Nov 27, 2014)

Krispyplants said:


> I sold 5 packages and 4/5 went sour. It was misplaced or the CPD died. I will only sell locally.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> There's articles written about them. Research and you'll find some sources but the easiest way to tell is their red/orange belly. Only the males will have this and the females will be less colored. Be aware though, some males are dull in color as well but half of their fins will be colored without having an orange belly. Another way to find out is to observe them. If you put two males in a tank, they will spin around in a circle kinda like a dog chasing it's tail but instead with 2 playing the game. The females almost always give in and swims away to trigger the male to chase them. They want that chase.


Ah, cool thanks for the info! I only just started looking into these and I haven't searched for any specific articles yet. I did notice the slight differences in coloration last time I visited my LFS. Good to know that it is a reliable way to sex them out! I know exactly what you're talking about with the circling, too and I've witnessed it in other species. It's a pretty entertaining behavior to watch, actually. 

John


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

garfieldnfish said:


> I copied this from one of my earlier post. This is what I do.
> 
> If you want to breed CPDs, it is very easy. I use a plastic container with a screw on top. Cut out the middle of the top and replace it with craft canvas. Add a rock inside the container and screw the lid with the canvas back on. After adding some java moss to place on top of the container I check it every day and remove the eggs that have fallen into the container. CPD eggs are not very sticky and unless they get tangled up in the moss they fall right through it. You can also just use moss but the adults pick out most of the eggs from the moss and under it, so you will end up with fewer eggs. I allow the eggs to hatch in small plastic cups and transfer the hatchlings to a 10 gal to grow out to 1 cm at which point they are safe to be reunited with their parents.
> Once CPDs start to breed they almost do it every day. Mine only take a break during the hottest of the summer months. By September they are at it again.
> ...


 How many eggs do you get a day? Sounds like you're mass producing :hihi:

Bump:


FroggyKnight said:


> Ah, cool thanks for the info! I only just started looking into these and I haven't searched for any specific articles yet. I did notice the slight differences in coloration last time I visited my LFS. Good to know that it is a reliable way to sex them out! I know exactly what you're talking about with the circling, too and I've witnessed it in other species. It's a pretty entertaining behavior to watch, actually.
> 
> John


It would be hard to sex juveniles, especially when most of their color is not there. Most stores sell juveniles plus they are actually places for fish to lose color. Hope you can reflect back to my video one day when you get your army going :icon_smil


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

10 to 20 a day but lucky for me they don't all hatch, lol. I move about 5 to 10 fry from the hatching containers to the grow out tank every other day. So about 5 fry a day average. If I would add another trap or two I potentially could get a lot more but I only have the 10 gal right now to grow them out and it is usually pretty crowded in there and since I won't ship them this is plenty for my area.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What do you feed the fry?


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

whats the water parameter for breed and temperature ?


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I do the screwtop too!! I use a clear pyrex baking dish!! I honestly have been really really lazy and need to start breeding again. 

Garfieldnfish!! Your close to me!! You should come down here for our Big auction!! We are setting dates soon!! We have some from the tampa club come up!! I am in Jacksonville!! My inlaws live in Marietta and woodstock!! I was just there at christmas!


----------



## Krispyplants (Apr 15, 2014)

Axelrodi202 said:


> What do you feed the fry?


I Feed them golden pearls. 5-50 micron to hatchlings and 50-100 micron after a week or two. I find that micro worms and vinegar eels stink too much.

Bump:


Oceangirl said:


> I do the screwtop too!! I use a clear pyrex baking dish!! I honestly have been really really lazy and need to start breeding again.
> 
> Garfieldnfish!! Your close to me!! You should come down here for our Big auction!! We are setting dates soon!! We have some from the tampa club come up!! I am in Jacksonville!! My inlaws live in Marietta and woodstock!! I was just there at christmas!


Lol GA to FL, don't know If that's close.


----------

